

Galois releases HaNS: a pure Haskell network stack - no OS required - dons
http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-cafe/2011-May/092291.html

======
dons
Note, the Hackage url is case sensitive:
<http://hackage.haskell.org/package/hans>

